# Should I Upgrade to 8.1



## CanWEBada (Apr 7, 2011)

I bought a Dell XPS 8700 which came with Windows 8 but my question is should I upgrade to Windows 8.1 ?:banghead:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would, but you have it as is so the question is do you like it or would you prefer a little more ability this is a look at the features Windows 8.1 review: the free Windows 8 update has arrived - PC Advisor


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, it is recommended to update to Windows 8.1.

Make sure you get the new drivers for Windows 8.1 before upgrading.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

however, if you want the old start button back - forget it. you will still need a third party utility. I will be updating from my 8.1 preview this weekend.

as far as whether you should do it, it is really up to you. However, imo, since you are already running 8, there really is no reason not to.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Right clicking on the start button gives you options.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Please do not give the right click lie. It is still not the start button that is easy to use from previous os's. That is what people want


----------



## realray (Sep 3, 2013)

Considering your new pc came with 8, my suggestion would be upgrade it to 8.1. whether you are with 8 or 8.1, you need a third party app to get back the old start menu. No difference there.


----------



## CanWEBada (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm using a third party app that gives me the start button so I won't be upgrading to 8.1 until I know for a fact all the bugs are gone.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Give it a couple weeks to get any bugs worked out, so far it appears AV/Antimalware/Firewall programs can be a issue and some devices like printers and scanners.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto to Post #9. Wrench beat me to it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Remember that Windows 8.1 is pretty much what used to be called Service Pack 1 -- it's an update and not an OS upgrade per se.

For me the upgrade went smoothly. While the app (you get it through the Windows Store like any other Win 8 app) was downloading I used the computer normally, watching a streaming TV show on Hulu. When the show was over I noticed a new upgrade for Start8 and installed it.

Windows then asked if I wanted to reboot, which I did and then it did a few things and rebooted again. After this it spent about 15 minutes setting up things. One final reboot and then I was at the login screen. Looking around after login I saw that no programs were removed and everything worked as it had previously, even Start8. All in all it was a painless update as far as my system was concerned.


----------

